# Head's Up on Reservations



## Duster (Apr 15, 2020)

If you're planning a trip away after the craziness passes, it's time to get your summer reservations NOW.  Many places have opened their offices back up this week and are taking reservations.  We booked a campground space in late June and got the very last one.  Our first choice campground started taking reservations on Tuesday and filled up by morning. We missed out on that one, but got put on the wait list. 

So many people are ready to go somewhere that resort areas are filling up fast.  If you are planning to vacation with friends and relatives, you need to get those reservations soon. Happy travels!


----------

